# My car needs an Axle!!! HELP!!!



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

i need the change the driver side axle on my B13 se-r. it cracks a shit load when i turn. i heard that if you replace one axle you will have to replace both. is that true? i dont wanna spend 200 bucks  . if i change just the one that is bad how long will it hold out before is messes the other one up too?


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

shingouki1 said:


> i need the change the driver side axle on my B13 se-r. it cracks a shit load when i turn. i heard that if you replace one axle you will have to replace both. is that true? i dont wanna spend 200 bucks  . if i change just the one that is bad how long will it hold out before is messes the other one up too?


 I think you can get some reman ones for like 70 a side.


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

I just replaced both of mine at the same time, it's so much easier to do instead of getting under their again to do it later. Usually what happen's is you fix the one that's really bad and anywhere from the next day to month's later the other will start clicking, it's hit and miss.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

You don't have to replace both if one goes out.


----------



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

im just curious because i have heard that once you fix one the other tends to go out soon after.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

i replaced the drivers side axle on my 200sx about three months ago, didnt change pass side. pass side didnt have any tears, so i left it. just checked both of them last weekend, both look good.... :fluffy:


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

shingouki1 said:


> im just curious because i have heard that once you fix one the other tends to go out soon after.



Not true.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

What happens if you don't fix em?


----------



## NoReason (Oct 20, 2002)

They do what mine did and lock up.... makes you pull off the side of the road REEEEAAAALY quick in the direction of the side that locks.... I did both of them because they were both bad and I might as well do both of them so I don't have to change the gear oil twice. And/or get all the tools, time and energy to do the other side later on down the road.


----------



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

Sanyo said:


> What happens if you don't fix em?


It will leave you broke bown on the side of the road. I just replaced mind for 59$+ tax it's an easy 20 minute job.


----------



## EAO (Apr 23, 2004)

NoReason said:


> They do what mine did and lock up.... makes you pull off the side of the road REEEEAAAALY quick in the direction of the side that locks.... I did both of them because they were both bad and I might as well do both of them so I don't have to change the gear oil twice. And/or get all the tools, time and energy to do the other side later on down the road.



I just bought a '93 sentra from a friend and it makes a funny noise whenever I turn left. Could this be the axle? IF so, should I not drive it until I have it checked out?


----------



## NoReason (Oct 20, 2002)

What kind of noise? What does it sound like? Is there any vibration in the stearing wheel when the noise happens?


----------



## Astor (Apr 23, 2004)

I will just go ahead and add to the consensus here:

You do NOT need to change one axle just because you change the other. However, it is LIKELY that they will need to be replaced around the same time (since the boots on both sides wear relatively evenly).

I replaced the passenger side axle on my Toyota and it was a snap. The driver's side was another issue altogether, but it seems from people's comments that it isn't hard on the Sentra. Yes, I did replace both of mine, but only because they both happened to have torn CV boots. After doing both on seperate occasions, I do tend to agree that it is better to replace both at the same time if you think they are both going to need it. Again, I can't speak from experience on the Se-R, but when changing axles on our '93 Maxima, a LOT of transmission fluid was lost (heh, almost all of it) when we pulled out the driver's side half-axle. If you're going to have to refill the tranny and be under the car anyway, you might as well pull both axles. Additionally, rebuilt axles aren't expensive at all. One can be had for approximately $60 at Auto-Zone (after you return the used one).

If the noise you hear when turning is a clicking, then yes, you probably need to replace the axle.


----------



## EAO (Apr 23, 2004)

NoReason said:


> What kind of noise? What does it sound like? Is there any vibration in the stearing wheel when the noise happens?


Yeah. I took it to a couple of places this weekend, one for an oil change and another for state inspection and both places told me the axles needed replacing. What should I expect to pay a garage to do this? I have no mechanical skills or tools to do this job on my own.

Thanks


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

EAO said:


> Yeah. I took it to a couple of places this weekend, one for an oil change and another for state inspection and both places told me the axles needed replacing. What should I expect to pay a garage to do this? I have no mechanical skills or tools to do this job on my own.
> 
> Thanks



Maybe $65-$100. You're better off getting the tools you need and doing it by yourself, or having a mechanically-inclined friend help you out. There's nothing greater than the feeling of being able to fix things on your own.


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

I highly recommend spending a few more bucks and getting your axle(s) from Raxles. They are the ONLY supplier of remaned axles that use NEW CV joints and not rebuilt. Plus they use AMSOIL synthetic CV grease and heavy duty boots.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

nice but how much are they?


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

If I remember correctly they were $90 each. Oh, forgot to say they have a LIFETIME warranty as well. There number is: (888) 257-8192. Website: www.raxles.com


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

nice!!! its really only a couple bucks more.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

johnand said:


> Oh, forgot to say they have a LIFETIME warranty as well.


oh really, i forgot... 

I feel bad taking one back under warranty, my boot tore from sloppy tranny changes, I'll probably just pay for another.

they also use some sort of synthetic boot.

I drive in the dirt and mine lost all the grease and is full of dirt and it still is happy for now...


----------

